# Dustin's dirted tank guide



## pyrrolin

Has anyone read this yet? Wondering if there is any info that we don't already know?


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Personally, I don't think theres any information in there that you couldn't find on the internet or within a forum. Dustin is a smart guy, I will give him that, And I do religiously watch his video's as I find most of his information useful...but with that said, his information about dirting a tank lack's many vital pieces of information. I dirted my tank exactly to his video's and regret MANY of the steps he says to do, one of the most important is this...

-Dustin just pours in the MGOPS to match "half a home depot card" roughly, half an inch. He fails to mention you're much better off straining the MGOPS with a strainer to remove half the wood chunks it comes with and collect the actual soil which is left. 

I've learnt far better techniques from guys who grow cryptocorynes and plants emerged.


----------



## Kimchi24

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Personally, I don't think theres any information in there that you couldn't find on the internet or within a forum. Dustin is a smart guy, I will give him that, And I do religiously watch his video's as I find most of his information useful...but with that said, his information about dirting a tank lack's many vital pieces of information. I dirted my tank exactly to his video's and regret MANY of the steps he says to do, one of the most important is this...
> 
> -Dustin just pours in the MGOPS to match "half a home depot card" roughly, half an inch. He fails to mention you're much better off straining the MGOPS with a strainer to remove half the wood chunks it comes with and collect the actual soil which is left.
> 
> I've learnt far better techniques from guys who grow cryptocorynes and plants emerged.
> 
> Ex.
> 1st layer- Clay
> 2nd later- Manure
> 3rd layer- Peat
> 4th layer- Soil
> 5th layer- Soil/sand (or whatever cap you choose)


Who are these crypt guys? 
Are they on YouTube as well?


----------



## pyrrolin

I've watched many of his videos and he doesn't give enough detail of the little details that make a difference.

I was going to use miracle gro for some plant growing tanks I have but happened to come across some organic top soil and so far have converted one of the plant tanks. I am optimistic of the results, it doesn't have all that wood in it to make a mess and leach tannins and shouldn't be over full of nutrients. For the price I paid, worth a try, not like they are display tanks or something.

I put the dirt in, capped it and filled it up with the plan to empty and refill and probably empty again to clean it up but it was actually clean on the first fill. with miracle grow, you got a few fills and drains to do right at the start.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Kimchi24 said:


> Who are these crypt guys?
> Are they on YouTube as well?


Their not on YouTube unfortunately, just fellow hobbyist.



pyrrolin said:


> I've watched many of his videos and he doesn't give enough detail of the little details that make a difference.
> 
> I was going to use miracle gro for some plant growing tanks I have but happened to come across some organic top soil and so far have converted one of the plant tanks. I am optimistic of the results, it doesn't have all that wood in it to make a mess and leach tannins and shouldn't be over full of nutrients. For the price I paid, worth a try, not like they are display tanks or something.
> 
> I put the dirt in, capped it and filled it up with the plan to empty and refill and probably empty again to clean it up but it was actually clean on the first fill. with miracle grow, you got a few fills and drains to do right at the start.


I agree a lot of information is left out. I'm interested to know which soil you went with over MGOPS?


----------



## pyrrolin

its just an organic topsoil from TSC. Only time will tell if it is good or not, worth a try


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

pyrrolin said:


> its just an organic topsoil from TSC. Only time will tell if it is good or not, worth a try


Interesting, Looking forward to seeing your results.


----------

